# DIY Lighting - Florescent Lighting Confuses Me



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

So I'm trying to put together a new lighting system for my 15 gallon planted and am having a hell of a time doing it.

The housing for the fixture I can figure out, same with the reflectors (although, if anyone has any suggestions about making reflectors I'd appreciate that )

Florescent lighting, however, is just confusing. All I want is something that I can put 2x 15W T8 bulbs (these bulbs http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page...um/F15T8-AR-FS) in to. Really shouldn't be all that complex right?

My real question is what is the rule about putting different wattage bulbs into a florescent fixture. What I mean is, if a fixture is fitted with a 20W bulb, can you replace it with a 15W bulb (I was thinking of using two of these: http://www.amazon.com/LIGHTS-AMERICA.../dp/B00004WA4D)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi DGalt,

I don't think that is what you want, why not check out a 1 X 55 watt AH Supply kit. http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm Their reflectors are excellent, the kits are fully complete (I did not have to go to Lowe's or HD for anything), the instructions were simple and through. I did a DIY canopy (actually I have done two kits so far) from the free instructions they provided and I could not be happier. They even offer an inexpensive 6700K bulb.


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

edit: nvm, they're compact flourescent bulbs. hmm. does a 55W bulb have to be used? that's more light than I want over the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi DGalt,

Call Kim (guy) at AHS and ask for his suggestions. If you give him your tank information, CO2 or not, types of plants you want to grow, he is very good at suggesting the kit that will probably do what you want to do. That is what I did, and it turned out great for me.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

You will get away with 15W tubes on an 18W ballast. Just don't go silly. Not a good idea to stray too far from matching them up.

It is much easier however to find 18W ballasts for T8 tubes so You may as well use 18W tubes. If not then put the 15Ws in 

AC


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe I am lazy but I've had my eye on these T5 fixtures for some small projects. I saw them at a local club members fish room and was impressed by their size and price. And that club member grows plants like crazy.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...leUSA+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping

Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-24"
$45 and they frequently go on sale. Great price for everything you need reflectors and bulbs included.

The Coralife F/W Aqualight T-5 is a double lamp fixture ideal for freshwater and planted aquariums. Includes one Colormax Full Spectrum and one 6700K T-5 (5/8 diameter) fluorescent lamp. Features an on/off switch, a built in electronic ballast, sleek black aluminum housing, a highly polished reflector, acrylic lens cover and adjustable width tank mounts. T-5 lamps are 14 watts each.

Kim


----------

